# Holiday Set-up



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

Wanted a machine that can be drained easily


----------



## sls (Jan 20, 2018)

Very nice. i have my eye on a Pavoni.


----------



## jay_kendrick (Jan 16, 2018)

Looks really good


----------

